# Visual Basic Runtime Error !?



## blubber (24. April 2003)

Hi,

in letzter Zeit bekomm ich immer öfters diese Fehlermeldung. Klick ich auf "OK", hilft nurnoch ein Restart.
Jemand ne Idee, was das soll?

*edit*
er verweist zwar auf explorer.exe, dieser funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

bye


----------



## Sinac (24. April 2003)

Öhm, wenn ich lesen kann sthet da "Visual C++ Runtime", oder?
Naja, ist ja egal...
Haste Visual Studio oder so installiert?
Das der Explorer läuft hat in diesem Fall nix zu sagen, wenn
du mal Strg+Alt+Enft drückst wirst du sehen, das der Explorer
immer im Hintergrund läuft... auf den setzt sozusagen alles auf,
wäre doof wenn du den zerschossen hast!


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

Hi,

nein, ich hab nix installiert, was irgendwie mit Visual Basic oder C++ oder sowas zu tun hat.

bye


----------



## Sinac (24. April 2003)

HHmmm, das ist echt shit =)
Haste irgendwas installiert, bevor der Fehler auftrat?


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

Hi,

nee, hab ich auch nicht. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, der Fehler tritt auf, wenn ich winamp öffne. Allerdings nicht immer, nur ab und zu. Echt komisch....
Vielleicht mal winamp neu installen...!?


bye


----------



## Sinac (24. April 2003)

Yoah, schaden kanns nicht...
Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht weiter, eventuell
den Explorer mal neu raufkopieren, von ner kiste
mit gleichem OS


----------



## blubber (24. April 2003)

ok, danke mal soweit.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Yoah, schaden kanns nicht...
> Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht weiter, eventuell
> den Explorer mal neu raufkopieren, von ner kiste
> mit gleichem OS *



Das is Quark...

Von der original CD cabinet files (.cab) extrahieren.


----------



## Sinac (25. April 2003)

Stimmt natürlich, ist wohl ne bessere Idee!
Aber das andere geht auch...


----------



## Hagakure (20. Dezember 2003)

*Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime error*

Seit kurzem habe ich Adobe Encore DVD erworben und gleich eine fatale fehler meldung erhalten.
Und zwar äusert sich diese so , das ich nach dem erstellen eines Menüs und verlinken des Menü buttons mit dem eigentlichen Film zum brenen auf DVD übergehe .

Und dann erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldungen:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error !

Programe:C\ Programe\ Adobe \ Encore DVD 1.0\ Encore DVD. exe

abnormal program termination
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und die zweite:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adobe EncoreDVD... Fehler in anwendung

Die Anweisung in "0x03e77d55" verweist auf speicher in "0x00000004"
Der vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden.
klicken sie auf ok um das program zu beenden.


Please help das ding war nicht billig und möchte wissen ob es an der software oder an meinem rechner liegt , was ich eher vermute .


Ich flehe euch an gebt mir eine simple lösung für dieses problem .
Danke im vorraus für jede sinnvolle post !


----------

